# Resort reviews



## Keitht (Nov 9, 2008)

I've just been checking back over reviews received this year and I'm amazed and delighted at the number which are either first reviews for a resort, or for resorts that haven't been reviewed in many years.  :whoopie: 
All reviews are highly valued and appreciated, but those in the categories above help to expand our effective coverage.  Hopefully the comparative strength of the $ against the £ will encourage even more people to travel to our shores.


----------



## hibbeln (Nov 10, 2008)

Keith, I submitted a review for Club Colombo Hotel Quellenhoff in Germany last August and haven't seen it roll up yet on the review board.  Did it get lost in cyberspace somewhere?  If so, I might just shoot myself because it was a REALLY long and detailed review.  It wasn't a Word file, I think maybe I just did it on the review board......so if it's gone I don't have a copy.  What is the best way to do it if I have to try to recreate it?  (And darn!  I won't be able to remember all the details that I did when we'd just returned home, like room numbers for the sides of the building, etc).


----------



## Keitht (Nov 10, 2008)

Debi,

I never received the review you mention.  Unfortunately, if you typed it straight into the review template there is nothing I can do to retrieve it as it simply never hit the system.
Too late for you, but I would strongly recommend that people compose in Word and then copy into the review template.
I realise that you can't possibly remember events as clearly now as immediately after the event, but anything you can put together would be greatly appreciated.  The only previous review for the resort dates from 2001!!


----------



## hibbeln (Nov 10, 2008)

*Aw nuts!*
​
OK, I will do it again as best I can.....and THIS time in Word!


----------

